# Escitalopram



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Maz  

I wondered if I could pick your brains please.

Started taking 20mg escitalopram 10 days ago and have been munching on it as can't swallow tablets  .  The paper inside the packet says not to chew because of bitter taste (certainly is   !!) but I just wanted to check, will it still work ok by me taking it this way?

My previous meds (mirtazapine) were a dissolve on the tongue job, which was perfect...I don't suppose escitalopram is available in dissolvable or dispersible form is it?

Thanks hun...big   to you. 

Love Katie xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hun 

They switching things round for you again? Hope it helps    

Shouldn't be a problem with crushing them if it's easier to swallow, they don't have any special requirements when taking (apart from swallowing whole to hid rotten taste   ) Unfortunately no liquid form available   You can get citalopram in liquid drop form so you could try that if you can't stand the escitalopram. There is very little difference if any between these 2 drugs so shouldn't be a problem to switch if needed.

Hugs   (and big kisses to L & H   especially H for being such a clever boy trhis week   )
Maz x


----------

